# Configure properly usb wireless adapter tenda u1?



## helmet1080 (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey, I'm new to FreeBSD. 
I have installed FreeBSD on the desktop machine and it works. I connected the adapter, what is next? Should I use ifconfig to detect the adapter?
I followed this guide and the adapter is still not working.

When I put this and run it:

```
# sysctl net.wlan.devices
net.wlan.devices: urtwn0
```
But when I run:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev urtwn0
```
The problem is this:

```
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Device not configured
```

It doesn't work. My adapter is a this. Is it supported? I found that it's supported by MAC OS X. Help please.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2019)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## helmet1080 (Feb 27, 2019)

SirDice said:


> What version of FreeBSD?


12.0-RELEASE


----------

